# Need a free VIN lookup



## Crocker7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi All -

Does anyone know of a VIN lookup site (FREE). I'm looking into a '71 2002 and was given a VIN number of 1679626.

Any help, would be appreciated.

Thanks!
Tom


----------



## Mike Goble (Jan 7, 2016)

https://www.bmw2002faq.com/forums/topic/92056-new-bmw-2002-vin-decoder/


----------



## mosearch (Oct 4, 2006)

Send an email to [email protected] ...give them the vin number....may take a week or two, but they have a good database.

Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------

